# home made incubator



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

hi, can anyone give me the step by step instructions to make one lol
:2thumb:


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

18'' by 15'' vivarium with a pot of moist vermiculite in and a 60w heat bulb









and a 1000pound + temperature control touch screen unit 









:lol2: if you mean a polystyrene box thing....i dunno how you make one. my dad likes to make things over the top....hence why i cant use a normal pulse stat for my vivs :whistling2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok you need....

Big polystyrene box
Heat mat that is the same size as the bottom of the box
Pulse stat for the heat mat
Digital thermometer
Some kind of rack to stand the egg boxes on

Its pretty easy...heres a picture of mine...










I put the stat probe in one of the egg boxes, the box at the bottom had water in it to keep up the humidity. I also put the probe from the digital thermometer in one of the egg boxes to calibrate the temperature as thermostats are not accurate.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mouki said:


> 18'' by 15'' vivarium with a pot of moist vermiculite in and a 60w heat bulb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Could i have some details on this because i wouldnt mind getting one : victory:


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

polybox, heatmat, a shelf, a mat stat, thermometer, hygrometer

polybox was free from aquarium fish shop, already had heat mat but they are available cheaply, mat stat about £20, thermometer and hygrometer about £15


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

erm...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> Could i have some details on this because i wouldnt mind getting one : victory:


yeah sure....if you wanna pm me any questions on it then 

its pretty good....so far all eggs from it have hatched between 35-45 days inc for female as well. im thinking this is because the temps dont fluctate at all...apart from 0.1degree 

so yep...just pm me what you want to know. I tried other incubators before but this is by far the best


----------



## Richyroo (Jun 7, 2009)

mouki said:


> 18'' by 15'' vivarium with a pot of moist vermiculite in and a 60w heat bulb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow........................................


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks everyone 
will start making one this week! 
: victory:


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

edit : just finished making it..
will get pics to see if all you lovely experts approve
all i actually need now is a Pulse stat for the heat mat,
Digital thermometer and
Some kind of rack to stand the egg boxes on:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

all i use is a 3' viv, a shelf inside, a LARGE heatmat (spanning the whole base of the viv), and a pulse stat... never had any problems... simples...


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

*just found this, would it be good enough?*

incubator Starter Kit on eBay (end time 16-Jul-09 17:14:01 BST)



or this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300329975115


----------

